# what is the sketchiest (strangest) thing you've ever ridden over?



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

what's the sketchiest (strangest) thing you've ever ridden over? 

Personally, I rode over this flat area that was packet with snow held up by a bunch of pushed over avalanched trees. could've fallen through.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

as for strangest, none so far yet.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

A baby. I felt a bump but my board is super stable and solid, and good on moguls so no problem.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

*nice*



OU812 said:


> A baby. I felt a bump but my board is super stable and solid, and good on moguls so no problem.


nice nice naice


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

This wasn't sketchy for me but my buddy got knocked the fuck out. We were racing on a run shaded by trees and came up to a spot where there was tons of sun and super sloppy slush. My friends board stopped dead and his bindings ripped right off of his board sending him into a super fast cart wheel. I was looking over him when he came to like 10 seconds later and he asked me why I'm in his room, then he realized he's not waking up in bed from a good night sleep.

As for me just the usual early season creek you cant really see until your right about to drop into it, but somehow you manage to snap an ollie and make it over.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

you, with a car a few years ago


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

grumpy pack 

I'll play, the question seems legit, and I'd be interested in the answers of others.
The most sketchy run I did was on a run I've done a thousand times. I would have claimed I know every inch of it and clould ride it blindfolded backwards, heavily drunk. Then there was this day with the thickest fog I've been in ever. You couldn't see the tip of your board. Getting off the chairlift, I was lost after few meters. I didn't know if I was riding up- or downhill, didn't expect bends to come and whats worst, one had no clue when to increase speed to make it over flats. We almost crawled down the run. What a relief when we finally managed to reach tree line and had a little lead, where we were :dizzy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Sktechiest stuff I've ridden was the runs at our local hill after a rain and then froze. My son and I took 2 runs, our backs hurt, our jaws were banging around and zero edge control. We immediately bailed on that night of riding.

Not scary compared to you mountain riders but some nasty ice to try ride.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

bseracka said:


> you, with a car a few years ago


:rock::bestpost::signlol:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Wrong place :WTF: ....... should you not be doing homework?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My sketchiest was actually back in my skiing days. I was skiing down the Face on Grouse Mtn in a heavy fog. Decided I was probably pushing it and started heading right to connect back up with Blueberry run. Before I even saw it I had come to the creek that runs down the Face, which had cut a gully in the snow. I actually buried myself face-first and tips-first (and tits-first, I guess :laugh: ) on the other side of the gully. Climbing out was a bitch. But I didn't realize until I was going up the chair (at the time, Blueberry chair didn't go up to the Peak) that the creek had cut the snow right down to the bare rocks at the bottom. Could have been painful... :dizzy:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

neni said:


> grumpy pack
> 
> I'll play, the question seems legit, and I'd be interested in the answers of others.
> The most sketchy run I did was on a run I've done a thousand times. I would have claimed I know every inch of it and clould ride it blindfolded backwards, heavily drunk. Then there was this day with the thickest fog I've been in ever. You couldn't see the tip of your board. Getting off the chairlift, I was lost after few meters. I didn't know if I was riding up- or downhill, didn't expect bends to come and whats worst, one had no clue when to increase speed to make it over flats. We almost crawled down the run. What a relief when we finally managed to reach tree line and had a little lead, where we were :dizzy:


A friend of mine had a similar experience. She's a skier and was caught in some crazy fog in Kitzbuhel. Had no sense of direction or sense of balance and couldn't see anything, barely her ski tips. Said she didn't know if she was falling to the right or left, just completely lost. Somehow made it down, and that was it for the day. :laugh:


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

slyder said:


> Sktechiest stuff I've ridden was the runs at our local hill after a rain and then froze. My son and I took 2 runs, our backs hurt, our jaws were banging around and zero edge control. We immediately bailed on that night of riding.
> 
> Not scary compared to you mountain riders but some nasty ice to try ride.



Pretty similar to this. Small local hill, was 40 and rainy during the day, dropped to 20 by sundown. The entire mountain was one solid sheet of ice. Sketchy as hell, but it was strangely fun too. They eventually closed for the night.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

slyder said:


> Sktechiest stuff I've ridden was the runs at our local hill after a rain and then froze. My son and I took 2 runs, our backs hurt, our jaws were banging around and zero edge control. We immediately bailed on that night of riding.
> 
> Not scary compared to you mountain riders but some nasty ice to try ride.


I had a night exactly like this last season, same result. Glad I had a pass i didn't feel guilty leaving early.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

neni said:


> grumpy pack
> 
> I'll play, the question seems legit, and I'd be interested in the answers of others.
> The most sketchy run I did was on a run I've done a thousand times. I would have claimed I know every inch of it and clould ride it blindfolded backwards, heavily drunk. Then there was this day with the thickest fog I've been in ever. You couldn't see the tip of your board. Getting off the chairlift, I was lost after few meters. I didn't know if I was riding up- or downhill, didn't expect bends to come and whats worst, one had no clue when to increase speed to make it over flats. We almost crawled down the run. What a relief when we finally managed to reach tree line and had a little lead, where we were :dizzy:


Gotta love that vertigo feeling. Had a similar experience at the top of the t-bar at Big White(out). Was trying to make it to the trees but I was totally unaware of where I was or how fast I was going. So I just kind rode with knees bent ready to take any drops, thought I was going fast but fell over from running out of speed.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

A field mouse...

Poor thing was running across the widest stretch of groomer there is. I was bombing down and noticed the little spec in front of me was moving and ollied over him. then slammed in my edge to stop and help him navigate across while gleefully cheering "YOU"RE FREE! YOU'RE FREE!!!" while everyone passed me. On the lift after I got "oh so _that's_ what you were doing!?"

Ever ride a pow day and run over a grouse? Those are fun cuz they pop out at you and go SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!! Make me wanna piss myself. :blush:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Myself I have rode over this pocket of snow that was like held up by broken trees/brush on the edge of a run. It was spring slush and about 60 degrees out and I thought it was harder pack but like 6 inches deep and I ended up sinking into the snow and the tangled woods and had to crawl out on my front combat style with the board still strapped to my feet-not sketch in a scary way but I looked a fool and board and boots were freaking muddy.

Sketchiest thing I ever seen tho was in this thick fog and it was night and this kid went straight into a creek at the end of the run and had to unstrap to get out and then started yelling for his buddies to help him find his board in the creek under the water. They got it out but had to to be a day ender cuz dude was soaked to his knees!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

There place called dolphy's a roll over to narrow throat, once you go beyond the roll-over, point of no return. It was glazed concrete...trying to keep the board under/below me with heel edge dug-in and sliding on my butt and my hands clawing at the ice behind me ...cause if you lost it there was absolutely no chance of self arrest without an ice pick and that would be iffy. I quickly learned that death is a real possibility with cascade concrete.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Not scetch if I would have known. Riding with locals from a bowl into tress having a f'ing blast came to drop but was not familiar. They dropped and I could not see but I knew if I maintained the same speed they did I would rock it just fine. Well it was a 20-30 ft drop and when I seen it, it was to late. Hit it, killed it and potentially shit my pants. No more blind drops for me. EVER!


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

The bunny hill . . . 

People unexpectedly going every which way, people suddenly stopping mid-hill, people who don't know how to stop, people who don't know how to turn, yard sales, riderless boards flying down the hill, kids crying, parents yelling . . . it's all pretty sketchy . . .


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lagomorphic said:


> The bunny hill . . .
> 
> People unexpectedly going every which way, people suddenly stopping mid-hill, people who don't know how to stop, people who don't know how to turn, yard sales, riderless boards flying down the hill, kids crying, parents yelling . . . it's all pretty sketchy . . .


Bingo :thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lagomorphic said:


> The bunny hill . . .


Haha, very true :eusa_clap:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was just about down the mountain maybe 100 yards from the lift and noticed a fuzzy glove or neckwarmer on the ground. So as usual I bent over and picked it up to throw away or give to the lifties for lost and found. Brought it up looked at it and found out I had a live squirrel in my hand. Poor guy was frozen in shock at that time and before he could do something I chucked the little guy into the woods. Didn't ride over him, but surprise!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Was riding down a path with a steep bank on my toe side. Messing around trying to show off I was riding up the bank doing little jumps. My buddy on skis decided to follow me, crashed and landed right in front of me. I just had time to get the tip of my board over his helmeted head and rode straight over him. Left a nasty gash in his leg but that's all - could have been a lot worse.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

sketchiest would have been when I was skiing, ski'd out of bounds(not paying attention on a big dump day) when I suddenly realize the tree gaps are getting way tighter, not familiar with my surroundings,and it got eerie quiet. I had to climb up which took me hours to get back to a groomed run. I was done that day.

Strangest would have been last season, I was on a bump run just practicing when I saw I thought was a small rock at the bottom side and I though "see if I could jump over that" its small anyway. but once I got close enough to do it it took off!!:it was a BOBCAT sitting down :laugh: it though it was cool that what it was, but the ski patrol was a bit upset with me cuz she thought I was aiming for it:dunno:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Lagomorphic said:


> The bunny hill . . .
> 
> People unexpectedly going every which way, people suddenly stopping mid-hill, people who don't know how to stop, people who don't know how to turn, yard sales, riderless boards flying down the hill, kids crying, parents yelling . . . it's all pretty sketchy . . .


I consider it excellent ollie practice...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> I consider it excellent ollie practice...


With the occasional bonk?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> With the occasional bonk?


You see, if you can do a nose or tail tap on a moving target you can do it on anything


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Had a moose come out right behind me and in front of my wife/son in the middle of a run. We were feet from slapping her.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Some aggro LA hippie punk puposely rode over my foot in 6 foot surf as I furiously paddled to get out of his way. took a huge gouge out of my heel with his fin just below my achilles.

I stayed out it was epic surf that day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would have beat that guy down and took him to the brink.of drowning for that pussy move.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea it was fucked up, i was barely 18 and alone, like I said the surf was good. It would have been nice to beat him up, but I didn't and still got alot of good waves. :dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The west side of copper mtn is sketchy as hell..... its a TRUE beginner side of the mtn. They also have all of the boarder/skier cross competitions as well as slopestyle comps. What a fucking retard mix of people. Extremely new and very advanced mixed together.... it feels like a moving slalom course....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> The west side of copper mtn is sketchy as hell..... its a TRUE beginner side of the mtn. They also have all of the boarder/skier cross competitions as well as slopestyle comps. What a fucking retard mix of people. Extremely new and very advanced mixed together.... it feels like a moving slalom course....


yea trying to hotlap the park is funny


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The WROD is the gauntlet of sketchiness and it's only a few weeks away. Prepare yourself people soon we shred.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I got another strange one, if you consider snowboarding on your front lawn in the middle of summer strange. We took my friends truck to the arena and piled it full of the zambonie shavings they throw out back. Set up a little jib and drank beer and jibbed till it melted.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Some aggro LA hippie punk puposely rode over my foot in 6 foot surf as I furiously paddled to get out of his way. took a huge gouge out of my heel with his fin just below my achilles.
> 
> I stayed out it was epic surf that day.


Yikes. Until recently I had only surfed in Florida, so surfing the south shore of Oahu this summer felt pretty sketchy - all that's below you in the water is reef and rocks, and the water's so clear you can see it all . . . as you're hoping you don't ever get slammed into it! One day we were coming back in at low tide and we had to be careful not to hit reef with our hands as we paddled. hmy:


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

went up to BAKER, after the season was done, for some early summer hike runs and a black bear ran right in front of us at the midstation ramp on chair one


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

That reminds me, we had gray whales swim under us and resurface between us and shore, mating. Maybe the most epic thing I've ever seen. They were probably 30 feet from us.

Jalama Beach on their migratory route.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The WROD is the gauntlet of sketchiness and it's only a few weeks away. Prepare yourself people soon we shred.


Gotta love the White Ribbon of Death. I was trying to think of some sketchy shit I've done but this has to be one of the sketchiest things anyone can do. The entire state of Colorado on one very thin run. 
Was up in Saas Fee getting my jib on. Felt good to be back on my board again but I'm going to put it back away for now and continue ridding my DH bike for as long as possible.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> That reminds me, we had gray whales swim under us and resurface between us and shore, mating. Maybe the most epic thing I've ever seen. They were probably 30 feet from us.
> 
> Jalama Beach on their migratory route.


Wow. That must have been amazing. In Hawaii, I had a ginormous turtle surface near me a couple of times. (<--no comparison to whales mating!)

In Florida I'm pretty sure I got bumped by a shark. I didn't see it, but what other sea creature bumps you like that . . . and feels like you'd imagine a shark would feel like bumping you? My brother and I were by ourselves in a pretty remote location. It was entirely possible that's what it was. (What really freaked me out was, the way it bumped me, it felt like it was swimming towards the shore. I wanted to get out of the water, but I didn't want to go in the same direction as the shark! Of course, as my brother pointed out, if it wanted to bite me, it would have already. hmy: )


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Lagomorphic said:


> Wow. That must have been amazing. In Hawaii, I had a ginormous turtle surface near me a couple of times. (<--no comparison to whales mating!)
> 
> In Florida I'm pretty sure I got bumped by a shark. I didn't see it, but what other sea creature bumps you like that . . . and feels like you'd imagine a shark would feel like bumping you? My brother and I were by ourselves in a pretty remote location. It was entirely possible that's what it was. (What really freaked me out was, the way it bumped me, it felt like it was swimming towards the shore. I wanted to get out of the water, but I didn't want to go in the same direction as the shark! Of course, as my brother pointed out, if it wanted to bite me, it would have already. hmy: )


lotsa fucken sharks in FL!!!


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

DCsnow must be a lonely DC rep who wants to fuck with you guys. It is working. Troll has won.

5 pages.....5


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> DCsnow must be a lonely DC rep who wants to fuck with you guys. It is working. Troll has won.
> 
> 5 pages.....5


lol good call.

I don't mind the lil fuckers(jetfalcon, etc), they make good whipping posts.

I mean if the handbrake story wasn't part of the package.....but it is...:thumbsup:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Shoulder of the road holding onto the back of my buddies car going way too fast.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

First time at Baker and I decided to duck a rope like an idiot. Ended up going in between the chute and pan face directly into a gnarly cliff line. Had to hike out and it sucked.


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

I had my front binding fall off a couple times. Still freaked out to go fast after having that happen.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snownstuff said:


> I had my front binding fall off a couple times. Still freaked out to go fast after having that happen.


How does that happen even once... Let alone more than once?


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

On louise one feb morning at about 11, I had done the front face multiple times and was speeding down one of the side runs that loop around with my buddies, two boarders and a skier. I'm the fastest of our group and was in front when about ten feet away I noticed something in the middle of the groomed run. A large divot of pure solid ice about 12 feet wide and 5 feet deep. It was like a random trench. Now I like to go pretty quick, but this trench was invisible until I got right close to it so where I would normally slow down for other riders etc. i did not in this case. I was much too close to the trench and it was fairly icey so I tried to stop hard, washed out and flew into the trench. Luckily for me my board and legs took all the impact as I was already flying into the ice trench in that position and I was able to brace for impact. My buddies saw me disappear into the trench and they did the same as me trying to stop but they were farther behind so they didn't hit as hard, albeit at more awkward angles. When we were all in the trench we kind of looked at each other half laughing half glad to be alive like what the hell is this thing?!had to sit it out for a bit after taking that much of a shock on the knees though. Next run down it was fenced off with a ski patroller standing beside it. It was a miracle we weren't seriously hurt, or worse. I could easily have broken my neck if I hit that head first.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

snownstuff said:


> I had my front binding fall off a couple times. Still freaked out to go fast after having that happen.


Just to clear this up, you do know that when using a screw driver, you want to turn it to the right to tighten the binding..right?:dizzy:


----------



## snownstuff (Oct 21, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> How does that happen even once... Let alone more than once?





Bparmz said:


> Just to clear this up, you do know that when using a screw driver, you want to turn it to the right to tighten the binding..right?:dizzy:


One of the bolt wholes in the board stripped (the board was from 1993) and because there was only a total of 3 bolt wholes it put to much pressure on the other two which came loose too. I felt the binding start to come off so i was going slow, trying to get to the botem of the hill so i could fix it, so i when it came off it wasn't a bad crash (i just fell backward) but it was still scary. i had to ride down the rest of the way sitting on my snowboard. i had been able to get it screwed back on so i didn't think the threads were bad and just put the bindings back on with locktite and a wrench so that it wouldn't come off again. Snowboarded for a few hours the next day like that but the binding came off again (same trail at the exact same spot) so i sat for at least 2 hours in the lodge board out of my mind waiting for my buddies to finish up so we could go. At home i filled all the bolt holes with epoxy and dipped the bolts in wax so that i could unscrew them again. i even put epoxy on the plate but after only a couple runs the binding came off a third time. Got a rental that my boots actually fit on and had a great time but after that i couldn't go snowboarding again cause i was broke from getting a new board.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Sugarbush, VT, a trail called "The Brambles." And it was. A forest of light reeds poking up through the snow. It was weird! The snow pack was probably 4 feet, but the reeds were another two feet taller. Then, after riding through the tall grass, at the bottom of the trail were two unmarked brooks you had to jump over. It was fun, though!

As for "sketchiest" was probably spring at Jay Peak a few years ago. A blind rise, black run. We stopped and had the choice of going left (snow covered, we could see most of the trail), or going straight, over this rise down the diamond. We took the diamond, got about 50 yards and saw that most of the trail was bare dirt and rocks. No turning back. We had to make it across slush and ice between big rocks, stumps and bare ground. That originated our favorite snowboarding term...*"How bad can it be?"* It was bad.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

snownstuff said:


> One of the bolt wholes in the board stripped (the board was from 1993) and because there was only a total of 3 bolt wholes it put to much pressure on the other two which came loose too. I felt the binding start to come off so i was going slow, trying to get to the botem of the hill so i could fix it, so i when it came off it wasn't a bad crash (i just fell backward) but it was still scary. i had to ride down the rest of the way sitting on my snowboard. i had been able to get it screwed back on so i didn't think the threads were bad and just put the bindings back on with locktite and a wrench so that it wouldn't come off again. Snowboarded for a few hours the next day like that but the binding came off again (same trail at the exact same spot) so i sat for at least 2 hours in the lodge board out of my mind waiting for my buddies to finish up so we could go. At home i filled all the bolt holes with epoxy and dipped the bolts in wax so that i could unscrew them again. i even put epoxy on the plate but after only a couple runs the binding came off a third time. Got a rental that my boots actually fit on and had a great time but after that i couldn't go snowboarding again cause i was broke from getting a new board.



Was only messing with you. I figured it was a fluke like that of some sort. That sucks though! But with one stripped insert, that typically means the rest were on their way out also which is why you were having issues.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

man-made snow, i hate that shit


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ahh the legacy lives on....

couple years ago when I scorpioned so hard I cracked my helmet....turns out I ran over my own finger in the process, came up with a black nail.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

truck tires concealed under a thin layer of snow at Corner Pocket in Fernie. After what seemed like a traverse that took forever we came upon this,


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

CassMT said:


> man-made snow, i hate that shit


+1
Yuck!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

neni said:


> grumpy pack
> 
> I'll play, the question seems legit, and I'd be interested in the answers of others.
> The most sketchy run I did was on a run I've done a thousand times. I would have claimed I know every inch of it and clould ride it blindfolded backwards, heavily drunk. Then there was this day with the thickest fog I've been in ever. You couldn't see the tip of your board. Getting off the chairlift, I was lost after few meters. I didn't know if I was riding up- or downhill, didn't expect bends to come and whats worst, one had no clue when to increase speed to make it over flats. We almost crawled down the run. What a relief when we finally managed to reach tree line and had a little lead, where we were :dizzy:


Oh man! I had a day really similar to that earlier this year. Except instead of fog, it was just SUPER flat light. I could see shapes ahead of me, but these shapes had no context to them. I had no idea how fast I was going, if I was going or down, left or right. After eventually figuring out I got stuck with not enough speed going up a hill, I called it quits and hiked a fair bit to where I could see the lodge and rode down from there.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

brownSnow said:


> truck tires concealed under a thin layer of snow at Corner Pocket in Fernie. After what seemed like a traverse that took forever we came upon this,


Holy crap! are those tires meant to be there for some odd reason? like to help prevent avalanches or something? or just garbage?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Last season at Mount Snow, VT. It had dumped something like 14-18" two days before. I tried to take a bus trip the day after the dump but the roads were closed so I caught the bus the next day. When I got there the conditions still looked great, just a bit windy. But, whatev. Little did I know that for the two weeks prior to the storm, they had been experiencing 60º temps and lost a lot of thier base. Anyway, I immediately headed to the North Face to ride the steeps only to find out that all of the fresh snow had been blown off the North Face and deposited elsewhere. I was forced to take a black down a straight solid sheet of ice. What I was riding looked like a frozen river. I could see the rocks beneath the ice. At any rate, I proceeded to fall in the most spectacular fashion for about 100 feet at one point banging my tailbone no less than 6 or 7 times. The rest of my day was less than spectacular and the bus ride home was absolute torture on my ass.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Every fuckin run on the ice coast is sketch.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Last season at Mount Snow, VT. It had dumped something like 14-18" two days before. I tried to take a bus trip the day after the dump but the roads were closed so I caught the bus the next day. When I got there the conditions still looked great, just a bit windy. But, whatev. Little did I know that for the two weeks prior to the storm, they had been experiencing 60º temps and lost a lot of thier base. Anyway, I immediately headed to the North Face to ride the steeps only to find out that all of the fresh snow had been blown off the North Face and deposited elsewhere. I was forced to take a black down a straight solid sheet of ice. What I was riding looked like a frozen river. I could see the rocks beneath the ice. At any rate, I proceeded to fall in the most spectacular fashion for about 100 feet at one point banging my tailbone no less than 6 or 7 times. The rest of my day was less than spectacular and the bus ride home was absolute torture on my ass.


I may be seen as weird but I love these runs, where if you turn hard you slide out and you have to make minor adjustments to stay going and you just pick up speed. Unless they're not straight and you have to turn. Then it's a bad time


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

VT ice will prepare you for anything, i was there for 88/89 and i've never seen anything so heinous since


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Alta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

There was this fat chick that I rode just after college.....that was SKETCHY!


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

kaborkian said:


> There was this fat chick that I rode just after college.....that was SKETCHY!


Heatscore dude


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> I may be seen as weird but I love these runs, where if you turn hard you slide out and you have to make minor adjustments to stay going and you just pick up speed. Unless they're not straight and you have to turn. Then it's a bad time


It was way too steep and uneven for me to bomb. I could not get an edge in, it was so sketchy. If that's the stuff you enjoy, then you're a mad man.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

neni said:


> grumpy pack
> 
> I'll play, the question seems legit, and I'd be interested in the answers of others.
> The most sketchy run I did was on a run I've done a thousand times. I would have claimed I know every inch of it and clould ride it blindfolded backwards, heavily drunk. Then there was this day with the thickest fog I've been in ever. You couldn't see the tip of your board. Getting off the chairlift, I was lost after few meters. I didn't know if I was riding up- or downhill, didn't expect bends to come and whats worst, one had no clue when to increase speed to make it over flats. We almost crawled down the run. What a relief when we finally managed to reach tree line and had a little lead, where we were :dizzy:


Actually I have to agree with Neni, my craziest run was also in fog. Ironically, it was also in Europe. I was in Zermatt and after riding to Italy, drinking for about 2 hrs we came back and had to do a black run, shit faced, and couldn't see anything. More than once I thought I was going to just ride right off a cliff. Good news was if I went over the cliff I would have been to drunk to give a shit, later that night on a flat I nearly dislocated my shoulder, sprained my ankle, and wrenched my knee, ended my trip a couple days early.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's one of the things others think is sketchy.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...stood-up-chair-lift.html?highlight=chair+lift.


TT


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Here's one of the things others think is sketchy.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...stood-up-chair-lift.html?highlight=chair+lift.
> 
> ...



Oh hell yeah. :thumbsup: I remember this thread from a couple of years ago. lol :eusa_clap:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> Oh hell yeah. :thumbsup: I remember this thread from a couple of years ago. lol :eusa_clap:


Ahaha me also.

TT, weren't you going to video it?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Here's one of the things others think is sketchy.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...stood-up-chair-lift.html?highlight=chair+lift.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. :laugh:

I'm gonna side with you on THAT one. No real danger to others, but maybe not the best decision. But neither is hucking oneself of a 40' cliff, but people do it. Because they can. :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

EatRideSleep said:


> Ahaha me also.
> 
> TT, weren't you going to video it?


If I get the chance, I will for sure.

I even joined a Physics forum to try and prove it's no danger, to anyone but myself.

Fuckin' nerds did the same thing, whine and bitch about how dangerous it was.


TT


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Holy crap! are those tires meant to be there for some odd reason? like to help prevent avalanches or something? or just garbage?


They won't do anything to stop avalanches. They were likely placed there to help with erosion and stop the melt from wiping out the soil and having it end up downstream or something.


----------

